# Nebraska Great Pyrenees pups



## mlktrkdrvr (Dec 7, 2012)

Great Pyrenees pups from working parents. Father is purebred GP mother has 1/8 Caucasian Ovcharka blood and the rest GP. Pups born in the goat barn and will be exposed to goats, fowl, calves, pigs and cats. Both parents work our property 24/7. To approved homes only. Born May 17. Will be ready the end of July at the earliest.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Price?


----------



## mlktrkdrvr (Dec 7, 2012)

$250 each- They are a litter of 7 but have 2 reserved. 5 available 2 males 3 females. The two with the Ovcharka coloring are spoken for.


----------



## mlktrkdrvr (Dec 7, 2012)

2 males still available.


----------



## SixxGoats (Feb 16, 2014)

Cute pups....are these guys also socialized to people?


----------



## mlktrkdrvr (Dec 7, 2012)

Our family (2 parents, 4 children and a grandpa) has handled these pups on a regular basis, however not extensively.


----------

